# Rudy Gay to opt in



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480809516385062912


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Probably a smart move on his part.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480793117809860610


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I never expected him to do anything else. Even with the strong second half of the season he was facing something like a 25% pay cut in the first year of a new contract if he opted out. With the Kings pretty intent on keeping him around, there really wasn't a logical alternative to taking his $20 million next year and working out a long-term extension with Sacramento. Plus, I mean, Northern California isn't a bad place to live. He could do worse.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't see committing another three years to him right now. I know he played well for the second half of the season but Sacramento should take the wait-and-see approach with this guy


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Great for Gay. Bad for the kings.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's just tragic when you have to hope that Gay will accept 21 million dollars from your franchise. I mean that's a god awful contract and the Kings were lobbying him to not walk away from it.

If he opted out I can't imagine he'd get more than 12 million x 3 years


----------

